# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Dodecanisos Express

## scoufgian

Στειλτε ενα πλοηγο ρε παιδια στο καπετανιο του dodecanisos express.Πριν απο λιγο εκανε στροφη και κινηθηκε προς το λιμανι της Π.Φωκαιας.Ευτυχως ξεκινησε παλι με κατευθυνση το λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το Δωδεκάνησος Εξπρές σήμερα στο μόλο ΔΕΗ, δίπλα στο Ιόνιαν Σπίριτ.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3712

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

χτές στην Ρόδο ... 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5953

----------


## mike_rodos

Nα πω και εγώ με την σειρά μου πως το Δωδεκανησος εξπρές και το αδελφάκι του Δωδεκάνησος πράιντ είναι 2 καταμαράν που συνδέουν καθημερινά τα νησιά της Δωδεκανήσου. Είναι ιδιοκτησία του κ. Σπανού και η ταχυτητά τους φτάνει τους 30 κόμβους. Αυτά τα 2 καταμαράν έχουν προσφέρει πολλά στην Δωδεκάνησο με τα καθημερινά τους δρομολόγια χειμώνα - καλοκαίρι.

----------


## mike_rodos

Σήμερα 21/5/2008 το Δωδεκάνησος Εξπρές έξω από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μια ερωτηση. Πως και δεν αφησανε το Δωδεκανησος Express απο Ροδο, και το Pride απο Πατμο, οπως και περσι? Βολευε αυτους που πεταγοντουσαν στα κοντινα νησια το πρωι. Το Express που παει τωρα?

----------


## mike_rodos

Aπό σήμερα αρχίζει δρομολόγια το εξπρές, όπως τα λες εσύ. το ένα από Ρόδο και το άλλο από Πάτμο.

----------


## eliasaslan

Μια σημείωση, το Pride τώρα ξεκινάει από Λέρο στις 6.30 το πρωί

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μπα, γιατι δεν ξεκιναει απο Πατμο? Πολλες φορες εχω ακουσει Πατινιους που το χρησιμοποιουν για να πανε Καλυμνο για γιατρους κτλ. Φαινεται μαλλον, οτι οι πολλοι που λεω εγω, ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα λιγοι.....

----------


## eliasaslan

Φένεται φίλε Finnpartener... από Λέρο είμαι, οι πληροφορίες που σου δίνω είναι εγκυρότατες! Αν θέλετε πληροφορίες από Δωδεκάνησα -οτιδήποτε- μη διστάσετε να μου πείτε

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεν αμφισβητω οτι λες! Ιf it is possible! Aπλα μου κανει εντυπωση που το αλλαξανε!

----------


## eliasaslan

Να σου πω την αλήθεια - κι εμένα - απλά θέλουν να φτάνει πρωί στη Ρόδο (10.30 τώρα σε αντίθεση με 12.00 που έφτανε μέχρι τώρα), Στους Πατινιούς δε θα αρέσει καθοόλου, αλλά τι να κάνουμε...

----------


## esperos

Να  κάνω  και  μια  ''μετάφραση''  της  λέξης  ''Πατινιούς''  που  χρησιμοποίησε  ο  πατριώτης  μου  πιο  πάνω  που  σημαίνει  ''Πάτμιους''.

----------


## eliasaslan

κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου να πώ ενα ευχαριστώ στο φίλο Espero (μίλησα χωριάτικα)!!

----------


## scoufgian

9 το πρωι ,κι οπως παντα ,το γρηγορο ταχυπλοο ,αναχωρει απο τη Ροδο ,για τη καθημερινη του περιηγηση, στα Δωδεκαννησα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12217

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12218

----------


## mike_rodos

> 9 το πρωι ,κι οπως παντα ,το γρηγορο ταχυπλοο ,αναχωρει απο τη Ροδο ,για τη καθημερινη του περιηγηση, στα Δωδεκαννησα



Κάραβι δεν άφησες.... τα φωτογράφισες όλα... άσε τίποτα και σε μας για τις επόμενες μέρες!!! μόνο που η ώρα αναχώρησεις πρέπει να ήταν 08:30  :Very Happy:  εκτός και αν είχε καθυστέρηση στην αναχώρηση!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

πες τα ρε Μιχάλη τίποτα δεν άφησε για μας. τζάμπα έτρεχα στο μικρό λιμανάκι της Κω σήμερα το πρωι να το προλάβω. :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Κάραβι δεν άφησες.... τα φωτογράφισες όλα... άσε τίποτα και σε μας για τις επόμενες μέρες!!! μόνο που η ώρα αναχώρησεις πρέπει να ήταν 08:30  εκτός και αν είχε καθυστέρηση στην αναχώρηση!!


σωστοτατος ο Μιχαλης στην παρατηρηση του .Με παρεσυρε η ωρα της καμερας που ελεγε 8:55.Οσο για τις φωτο,εσυ φταις που με αφησες ελευθερο και σουλατσαρα στο λιμανι.Αφου ηξερες ποτε θα ερχομουν ,επρεπε να τη στεισεις με το που θα σκασει το καραβι και να με αλυσοδεσεις.........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## mike_rodos

> σωστοτατος ο Μιχαλης στην παρατηρηση του .Με παρεσυρε η ωρα της καμερας που ελεγε 8:55.Οσο για τις φωτο,εσυ φταις που με αφησες ελευθερο και σουλατσαρα στο λιμανι.Αφου ηξερες ποτε θα ερχομουν ,επρεπε να τη στεισεις με το που θα σκασει το καραβι και να με αλυσοδεσεις.........:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Μην βάζεις ιδέες... λοιπόν όποιο άλλο μελος έρθει στη Ρόδο και το ξέρω θα πάθει ότι μου πρότεινε ο φίλος scoufgian (βέβαια η αλυσίδα θα είναι από κάποια άγκυρα)... χαχαχαχα!!! πλάκα κάνω, όποιο μέλος έρχετε στο νησί μεγάλη μου χαρά να πάμε για έναν καφέ... εγώ σε συναντήσεις Αθηνών και τριγύρω δεν μπορώ να είμαι, αλλά σε συναντήσεις στην Ρόδο, μου δίνει μεγάλη χαρά!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Μην βάζεις ιδέες... λοιπόν όποιο άλλο μελος έρθει στη Ρόδο και το ξέρω θα πάθει ότι μου πρότεινε ο φίλος scoufgian (βέβαια η αλυσίδα θα είναι από κάποια άγκυρα)... χαχαχαχα!!! πλάκα κάνω, όποιο μέλος έρχετε στο νησί μεγάλη μου χαρά να πάμε για έναν καφέ... εγώ σε συναντήσεις Αθηνών και τριγύρω δεν μπορώ να είμαι, αλλά σε συναντήσεις στην Ρόδο, μου δίνει μεγάλη χαρά!!!


με αφορμη τα λογια του Μιχαλη ,να τον ευχαριστησω και δημοσια για τη φιλοξενια και τη βοηθεια ,που μας παρειχε ,στο ομορφο νησι του.Σαν forum προσπαθουμε ,να εχουμε σχεσεις και με με παιδια ,που ειναι εκτος Αθηνων.Πολλες φορες, εχουμε τονισει απο αυτη τη θεση, οτι θελουμε ολα τα παιδια ,που βρισκονται στα ομορφα νησια μας,να εχουν ενεργο ρολο, μεσα στο forum ,γιατι κακα τα ψεματα,οι εικονες που μας μεταφερουν απο τους τοπους τους, ειναι σπανιες σ εμας που μενουμε στην πρωτευουσα.Και παλι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω ,στα παιδια που μενουν στα νησια μας.

----------


## MYTILENE

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΘΕΙΟ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ για τα καλά σου λόγια :Razz: !!!!Δική μας χαρά να φιλοξενούμε αλλά και να βοηθάμε φίλους  όταν έρχονται στα νησιά μας-δε ξέρω αν συμφωνούν οι φίλοι νησιώτες από τα άλλα νησιά-αλλά εμένα έτσι μ'αρέσει :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΘΕΙΟ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ για τα καλά σου λόγια!!!!


αστα αυτα ,γιατι οπως ειπαμε ερχεται παλι η σειρα σου ..........καλομελετα κι ερχεται.Ακου κει θειο γιαννη..............θα στο εξηγησω το ονειρο εσενα, οταν ερθω εκει ,μην φοβασαι......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

> αστα αυτα ,γιατι οπως ειπαμε ερχεται παλι η σειρα σου ..........καλομελετα κι ερχεται.Ακου κει θειο γιαννη..............θα στο εξηγησω το ονειρο εσενα, οταν ερθω εκει ,μην φοβασαι.........


 :Razz:  :Razz: ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ

----------


## mike_rodos

Ας δούμε το καταμαράν σε ακόμη μία άφιξη του στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου... Πάντα στην ώρα του και συνέπεια ενώνει σχεδόν όλα τα νησιά της Δωδεκανήσου!!!
Χθες το απόγευμα λοιπόν καθώς πειρίμενα την Ροδάνθη (μου έχει κάτσει στραβά, και ευτιχώς που δεν είμουν επιβάτης να λέτε, δεν έχω απ' ότι βλέπετε μεγάλη υπομονή)... Αφιερωμένες σε όλα τα μέλη και τα πληρώματα της dodekanisos sea ways...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13620

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13621

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13622

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13623

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρωί πρωί στο λιμάνι της κολώνας όπως κάθε μέρα περιμένει τους επιβάτες του για να κάνει το δρομολόγιο στα Δωδεκάνησα... Έτσι και σήμερα ήταν εκεί το dosekanisos express (δυστηχώς την αναχωρησή του δεν την πρόλαβα) γιατί έβαζα το αμάξι στο γκαράζ του Πρωτεύς....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22670

----------


## laz94

> Πρωί πρωί στο λιμάνι της κολώνας όπως κάθε μέρα περιμένει τους επιβάτες του για να κάνει το δρομολόγιο στα Δωδεκάνησα... Έτσι και σήμερα ήταν εκεί το dosekanisos express (δυστηχώς την αναχωρησή του δεν την πρόλαβα) γιατί έβαζα το αμάξι στο γκαράζ του Πρωτεύς....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22670


 
Μιχάλη έχεις ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο; Ρωτάω για να μου πεις εντωπώσεις από εσωτερικό και εξωτερικό του πλοίου αν μπορείς.

----------


## mike_rodos

3 φορές έχω ταξιδέψει με τα δύο dodekanisos, έχει 2 σαλόνια 1ο και 2ο κατάστρωμα με καθήσματα αεροπορικού τύπου. Μπορείς κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού να βγείς στο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα, μέχρι μπροστά στη γέφυρα. Είναι πολύ καλοτάξιδα μέχρι και τα 6 μποφώρ, από εκεί και πάνω έχω ακούσει πάρα πολλά, και μέσα στα λιμάνια η άφιξη - αναχώρηση διαρκεί το πολύ 5 λεπτά... Πραγματικά έιναι πάρα πολύ γρήγορα καράβια μέσα στα λιμάνια...

----------


## laz94

> 3 φορές έχω ταξιδέψει με τα δύο dodekanisos, έχει 2 σαλόνια 1ο και 2ο κατάστρωμα με καθήσματα αεροπορικού τύπου. Μπορείς κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού να βγείς στο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα, μέχρι μπροστά στη γέφυρα. Είναι πολύ καλοτάξιδα μέχρι και τα 6 μποφώρ, από εκεί και πάνω έχω ακούσει πάρα πολλά, και μέσα στα λιμάνια η άφιξη - αναχώρηση διαρκεί το πολύ 5 λεπτά... Πραγματικά έιναι πάρα πολύ γρήγορα καράβια μέσα στα λιμάνια...


 
Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Εδώ λοιπόν είναι μία Κυριακή του καλοκαιριού... Μία συνιθισμένη καλοκαιρινή Κυριακή για το 99% των πολιτών της Ρόδου... Για μένα δεν ήταν μία συνηθισμένη Κυριακή γιατί γνώρισα το πρώτο μέλος του nautilia.gr. Κάτω από τον πανέμορφο μύλο στη Ρόδο, λοιπόν, απέναντι από το λιμάνι, είχα για παρέα τον εξεραιτικό φίλο mike_rodos! Περάσαμε πολύ καλά, αν και τον καθυστέρησα 1 τέταρτο γιατί περνούσε το BS2!! Αφιερωμένες λοιπόν εξεραιτικά στο Μιχάλη οι μοναδικές φωτογραφίες που τραβήξαμε μαζί!  :Cool:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24279

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24280

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24281

----------


## mike_rodos

Παιδιά σας δίνω το δικαίωμα να τον μαλώσετε... Πρίν 4 μήνες έβγαλε τις φωτογραφίες και μας τις ανεβάζει τώρα!!! Πλάκα κάνω... Να σε καλά Ηλία, ξέρεις όποτε έρχεσε Ρόδο είναι χαρά μου να συναντιόμαστε και όχι μόνο με τον Ηλία αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα μέλη του nautilia.gr. Bέβαια εκείνη την ημέρα είχαμε δώσει ραντεβού στης 18:00 ημέρα Κυριακή και ώρα αναχώρησης του BS2, εκεί που τον περίμενα δεν είχα και καλή ορατότητα του καραβιού για να το φωτογραφίσω και χτυπιόμουν, και ο φίλος μας μ έστεισε γιατί έβγαζε φωτογραφίες το BS2... Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και για όλες τις αφιερώσεις... θα ανταποδώσω άμεσα!!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

*eliasaslan* , να εισαι καλα που μας εφερες τις ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ φωτογραφιες  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Μετα τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του φιλου Ηλια ας βαλω και εγω μια φωτογραφια του Dodecanisos Express τραβηγμενη  τον Ιουλιο που μας περασε.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24594

----------


## marlboro

APAGOREYTIKO XTHES 08/02/09 STO CATAMARAN DODECANISOS EXPRESS PROERXOMENO APO LERO-KALYMNO-KO-SYMI-RODO .TO PLOIO HTAN PROGRAMATISMENO NA ELTHEI STIN SYMI STIS 17:45 OMOS LOGO KAIRIKON SYNTHIKON TO PLOIO XEKINISE APO LERO STIS 18:30 PERIPOU KAI EFTASE STIN SYMI STIS 21:00 OPOU KAI PAREMINE GIATI EPNEAN ANEMI PANO APO 8 MPOFOR H EPIBATES METAFERTHIKAN SE XENODOXEIO KATHOS KAI TO PLIROMA KAITO PLOIO ELISE KAVOUS SIMERA 09/02/09 STIS 7:00 GIA RODO

----------


## Leo

Θα σε συμβούλευα να ρίξεις μια ματιά στα Προσωπικά σου Μηνύματα (πάνω δεξιά)...

----------


## scoufgian

προβλημα παρουσιαστηκε σημερα στις 11 το πρωι ,στο λιμανι της Κω,κατα τη προσεγγιση του Dodecanisos Express.Οι ισχυροι ανεμοι που επνεαν εκεινη την ωρα στο λιμανι ,μαζι με το χαλαζι που επεφτε ,εκαναν δυσκολο το δεσιμο του πλοιου στη προβλητα.Τελικα το ταχυπλοο ,καταφερε και εδεσε ,αποβιβασε και επιβιβασε τους επιβατες του και αναχωρησε.Υπαρχει φωτορεπορταζ αλλα θα παρουσιαστει αφου γινουν οι απαραιτητες επισκευες στο forum

----------


## scoufgian

και οι φωτο που υποσχεθηκαμε απο το πλοιο στο λιμανι της Κω.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30379

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30380

----------


## mike_rodos

Με δύο ώρες καθυστέρηση αφίχθει στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου το Σαββάτο 28/2/09 το Δωδεκάνησος εξπρές... Χωρίς να γνωρίζω το λόγο... Σήμερα διαβάζω στην εφημερίδα είχε προσεγγίσει το Αγαθονήσι για να παραλάβει 75 λαθρομετανάστες και τροφοδοτήσει το νησί με τρόφιμα και φάρμακα, μιας και τους χειμερινούς μήνες η σύνδεση του μικρού νησιού είναι αποκομμένη!

http://rodiaki.gr/v3/index.asp?archive=437&page=7

----------


## eliasaslan

Ο φίλος Mike έχει απόλυτο δίκιο. Έτσι έγιναν τα πράγματα. Το ¶γαθονήσι είναι αποκομμένο με την πρωτεύουσα της χώρας και με την πρωτεύουσα του νομού συνδέεται μία φορά την εβδομάδα με το Dodekanissos Express. Ευτυχώς, όμως, υπάρχει το Νήσσος Κάλυμνος που συνδέει το μικρό νησάκι με τη Σάμο, την Πάτμο, τους Λειψούς, τη Λέρο και την Κάλυμνο 3 φορές την εβδομάδα. Όσο για τους λαθρομετανάστες, κάθε μέρα καταφθάνουν σ΄ αυτό το νησάκι μέσο όρο 30 λαθρομετανάστες... Το πρόβλημα όσο πάει και αυξάνεται και πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε όλοι...

----------


## Naias II

Τραγική κατάσταση  :Sad: . Πόσο μάλλον να μπαίνει πλοίο της γραμμής να μαζεύει λαθρομετανάστες που δεν έχουν περάσει ιατρικούς ελέγχους, χρησιμοποιούν τις τουαλέτες κλπ. Δεν λέω άνθρωποι είναι και αυτοί αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα μεριμνήσουν για απολύμανση του πλοίου. :Sad:

----------


## eliasaslan

Έτσι είναι φίλε Naias II, η κατάσταση είναι τραγική. Πραγματικά είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι αυτή η ιστορία γιατί αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι όταν η πολιτεία κάνει πραγματικά υποδομές με αξιοπρεπέστατες συνθήκες διαμονής για αυτούς τους άτυχους ανθρώπους, τότε οι δουλέμποροι το εκμεταλεύονται στο έπακρον. 

Και για να μη μιλάω γενικά, να φέρω σαν παράδειγμα το κέντρο υποδοχής στη Σάμο. Από την ημέρα που έγινε αυτό το κέντρο, οι αφίξεις λαθρομεταναστών στην περιοχή αυξήθηκαν φίλοι μου κατά 9.000 %!! (Ενιά χιλιάδες τοις εκατό)... Πηγή: καθημερινή εφημερίδα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Συγνώμη, όντως έχω βγει off topic, δεν θα συνεχίσω αυτό το τεράστιο θέμα. Να ρωτήσω μόνο αν υπάρχει ανάλογο topic για να συζητήσουμε εκεί...

----------


## scoufgian

Dodecanisos Express δεμενο στο λιμανι της Ροδου

----------


## polykas

_Στην μικρή δεξαμενή βασιλειάδη._

----------


## sylver23

απο σημερα μεχρι τις 29 μαρτιου

----------


## mike_rodos

Aπό Παρασκευή 17 Απριλίου αρχίζει ξανά τα δρομολόγια του...

----------


## ελμεψη

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανένας που βρίσκεται τώρα το πλοίο, γιατί σε κανένα λιμάνι της Ρόδου δεν βρίσκεται και δεν φαίνεται να εκπέμπει

----------


## mike_rodos

> Μήπως γνωρίζει κανένας που βρίσκεται τώρα το πλοίο, γιατί σε κανένα λιμάνι της Ρόδου δεν βρίσκεται και δεν φαίνεται να εκπέμπει


Είναι στον Πειραιά! Είχε πάει για δεξαμενισμό.. Τις προσεχείς μέρες επιστρέφει και αρχίζει τα δρομολόγια του απευθείας, με πρώτο δρομολόγιο την Μ. Παρασκευή!

----------


## dimitris

Χθες το πρωϊ πανω απο το Blue Star Ithaki φευγωντας για το ταξιδι μας στην Τηνο!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35621

----------


## dimitris

Φευγει σε λιγο απο το λιμανι του Πειραια για Ροδο μεσω Καλυμνου! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Τι κακό είναι αυτό σήμερα? Όλους τους ξαποστέλνεις  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

> Τι κακό είναι αυτό σήμερα? Όλους τους ξαποστέλνεις


Κραταω το Jean Nicoli για εκπληξη :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Φευγει σε λιγο απο το λιμανι του Πειραια για Ροδο μεσω Καλυμνου!


Mπορεί να μου εξηγίσει κάποιος γιατί πάντα σταματάει για ανεφοδιασμό στην Κάλυμνο??? Ακόμη και τις ημέρες που κάνει δρομολόγια πάντα ανεφοδιασμό από Κάλυμνο, αλλά και από Ρόδο...

----------


## mike_rodos

Από αύριο μπαίνει στην ενεργό δράση και το dodekanisos express μετά την ετήσια του... 09:00 η αναχώρηση για Χάλκη - Τήλο - Νίσυρο - Κώ και επιστροφή και στις 16:30 για Σύμη και επιστροφή! Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το καταμαράν και το πλήρωμα του!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Όπως είχα αναφέρει και χθές σήμερα το πρώτο δρομολόγιο μετά την ετήσια του για το dodekanisos express. 09:00 αναχώρησε το ταχύπλοο καταμαράν για το δρομολόγιο του.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35882

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35883

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35884

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μιχάλη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το για το πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ!!Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το πλοίο και το πλήρωμα του!!*

----------


## ελμεψη

Τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή μπαίνοντας και δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Σύμης.

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια άλλη μέρα το Dodekanisos Express απο ψηλά στη Συμη

----------


## ελμεψη

Ακόμα μια φωτογραφία με αναχώρηση απο Συμη την Λαμπρη Δευτερα το απογευμα

----------


## ελμεψη

Αναχωρωντας απο Συμη.Ενας συνδυασμος γαλανου της θαλασσας,πρασινου του βουνο και πορτοκαλι του ταχυπλοου.

----------


## eliasaslan

Αναχωρώντας από το λιμανάκι της Αγίας Μαρίνας Λέρου... Εδώ να μην μιλήσω για τον συνδιασμό που προκύπτει από αυτή την σμίξη... Σκεφτείτε τον μόνοι σας... Ένας συνδιασμός που δεν συναντάται στις μεγαλούπολεις... που δεν απολαμβάνεται από τους κατοίκους των αστικών κέντρων... ένας συνδιασμός που χαρίζεται και δίνεται απόλχερα σε όλους τους κατοίκους των νησιών... 

Ορίστε, λοιπόν, φίλοι μου, γευθείτε όσο μπορείτε από την αύρα του καλοκαιριού μέσω των εικόνων...  :Cool:  :Razz: . Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους και συμφορουμίτες... Να είμαστε όλοι καλά...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40135

 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40134
  
  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40133

----------


## leonidas

> Αναχωρώντας από το λιμανάκι της Αγίας Μαρίνας Λέρου... Εδώ να μην μιλήσω για τον συνδιασμό που προκύπτει από αυτή την σμίξη... Σκεφτείτε τον μόνοι σας... Ένας συνδιασμός που δεν συναντάται στις μεγαλούπολεις... που δεν απολαμβάνεται από τους κατοίκους των αστικών κέντρων... ένας συνδιασμός που χαρίζεται και δίνεται απόλχερα σε όλους τους κατοίκους των νησιών... 
> 
> Ορίστε, λοιπόν, φίλοι μου, γευθείτε όσο μπορείτε από την αύρα του καλοκαιριού μέσω των εικόνων... . Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους και συμφορουμίτες... Να είμαστε όλοι καλά...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40135
> 
>  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40134
>   
>   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40133


Ευχαριστουμε φιλε για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες σου... :Cool:

----------


## ελμεψη

> Αναχωρώντας από το λιμανάκι της Αγίας Μαρίνας Λέρου... Εδώ να μην μιλήσω για τον συνδιασμό που προκύπτει από αυτή την σμίξη... Σκεφτείτε τον μόνοι σας... Ένας συνδιασμός που δεν συναντάται στις μεγαλούπολεις... που δεν απολαμβάνεται από τους κατοίκους των αστικών κέντρων... ένας συνδιασμός που χαρίζεται και δίνεται απόλχερα σε όλους τους κατοίκους των νησιών... 
> 
> Ορίστε, λοιπόν, φίλοι μου, γευθείτε όσο μπορείτε από την αύρα του καλοκαιριού μέσω των εικόνων... . Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους και συμφορουμίτες... Να είμαστε όλοι καλά...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40135
> 
>  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40134
>   
>   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40133


Πανεμορφες Ηλια,το αποθανατησες σε ωραια ποζα μπορω να πω.Ευτυχως που πηγαινουν και τα δυο με μεγαλη ταχυτητα μεχρι το λιμανι και μπορουμε και τα απολαμβανουμε ετσι.Συνεχισε να μας χαριζεις τετοιες στιγμες

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια φωτογραφια του ταχυπλοου εν πληρη δραση ανοιχτα της Συμης.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45374

----------


## erwdios

Το ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ δεμένο στο Καστελόριζο

----------


## mike_rodos

DODEKANISOS EXPRESS στον Πανορμίτη Σύμης στις 8/11/09... 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69538

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69540

----------


## ελμεψη

Ενω παντου επικρατει σκοτεινια ο ηλιος χτυπαει αποκλειστικα το Δωδεκανησος Εξπρεςς και ειδου το αποτελεσμα.Ολα αυτα στον Πανορμιτη

----------


## mike_rodos

Τα δρομολόγια για την dodekanisos sea ways φέτος είναι διαφορετικά σε σχέση με άλλες χρονιές... Το μεσημεριανό δρομολόγιο (15:00) από Ρόδο, προς βόρεια Δωδεκάνησα και διανυχτέρευση στην Λέρο με τα νέα δρομολόγια σταματάει... Και το καταμάραν dodekanisos express θα εκτελεί τα 2 επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγια προς Χάλκη - Τήλο - Νίσυρο - Κω και επιστροφή. Και δρομολόγια Σύμη - Ρόδο - Σύμη με διανυχτέρευση στη Σύμη... 
Μία αναχώρηση από Ρόδο για Σύμη σχίζοντας τα νερά του Αιγαίου...

DSCN5962.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Ησυχο και ανησυχο...

DSC_4225(1).JPG

DSC_5994(1).JPG

----------


## NikosRodos

¶φιξη στη Σύμη 6/6/2010

----------


## hsw

*Σώθηκαν χάρις στο καταμαράν*

Σωτήρια υπήρξε η διανυκτέρευση του ταχύπλοου καταμαράν «Δωδεκάνησος Εξπρές» στη Σύμη για τρεις ασθενείς και τραυματίες εκ των οποίων οι δύο πολύ σοβαρά. 
Μία ώρα μετά τα μεσάνυχτα της Τετάρτης από τον θάλαμο επιχειρήσεων του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας δόθηκε εντολή στο Λιμεναρχείο Σύμης να διατάξει άμεσο απόπλου του πλοίου με προορισμό τη Ρόδο προκειμένου να μεταφερθούν στο νοσοκομείο. 

Πράγματι σε δέκα λεπτά το πλήρωμα του πλοίου με επικεφαλής τον πλοίαρχο Γιάννη Μιχαλαριά ήταν έτοιμο για αναχώρηση αφού παρέλαβε τους τρείς ασθενείς, ένα παιδί, έναν άντρα και μια ηλικιωμένη γυναίκα. 
Πρόκειται συγκεκριμένα για έναν 7χρονο που τραυματίστηκε σοβαρά στο κεφάλι, καθώς έπαιζε, και παρουσίαζε σοβαρή διάσειση και απώλεια αισθήσεων σύμφωνα με τον γιατρό που τον εξέτασε στο νησί. 
Δεύτερος ασθενής ήταν ένας 42χρονος τουρίστας ο οποίος έπεσε θύμα τροχαίου και έφερε σοβαρό τραύμα στο γόνατο και σ΄ άλλα σημεία του σώματος. 
Τρίτη ασθενής ήταν μια 75χρονη που υπέστη σοβαρό καρδιακό επεισόδιο και η μεταφορά της στην εντατική μονάδα του νοσοκομείου της Ρόδου κρίθηκε άμεση. 

Το πλοίο  έφτασε στη Ρόδο σε πενήντα λεπτά όπου οι τρεις ασθενείς από τη Σύμη παρελήφθησαν από ασθενοφόρο που στο μεταξύ είχαν ειδοποιηθεί και περίμεναν στο λιμάνι της Κολόνας.

Πηγή

----------


## mike_rodos

*Dodekanisos express, το μετρό της Δωδεκανήσου όπως λέει και η διαφήμιση στους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς, την Κυριακή 1/8/2010 αναχωρόντας από την Σύμη... 

*DSCN9886.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

*Σχίζοντας τη θάλασσα... Λίγο πριν το λιμάνι της Ρόδου...!* 

DSCN9669.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Παμε Καστελλοριζο???

DSC_9844(1).JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

*Eίσοδος στο λιμάνι του Πανορμίτη Σύμης στις 7 Νοεμβρίου.. Το dodekanisos express θα εκτελεί φέτος τα χειμερινά δρομολόγια της dodekanisos seas way!* 

DSCN9124.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Dodekanisos Express όπως φαίνετε απο την βενζίνα Πειραιά-Σαλαμίνα στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που κάνει τη συντήρηση του. Φωτο στις 21/03/2011 :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε mike_rodos, ελμεψη, hsw, NikosRodos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


DODEKANISOS EXPRESS 01 21-03-2011.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Βάζοντας πλώρη για Σύμη.... 
Dodekanisos Express, χθεσινή αναχώρηση από Ρόδο! 

DSCN8830.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Dodekanisos Express όταν πέρναγε την δίαυλο περάματος.  :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το DODEKANISOS EXPRESS στις 11-04-2013 φωτογραφημένο απο το Γ. Μπρούφας, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που βρίσκετε για τη συντήρηση του.

DODEKANISOS EXPRESS 09 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

To ταχύπλοο από αύριο βγαίνει εκτός δρομολογίων για την καθιερωμένη ακινησία του.

----------


## leo85

Από της 23-3-2014 το Dodecanisos Express είναι στο Ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου για την συντήρηση  του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε αντίθεση με το ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΠΡΑΙΝΤ που είχε βγει στις νέες εγκαταστάσεις Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, το ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ έχει βγει ...κλασσικά, στις εγκαταστάσεις της Πούντας Σαλαμίνας. Παρακάτω σε σημερινή φωτό, όσο τουλάχιστον μπορούσε να φανεί.

IMG_0253.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ   αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Συμης 9-4-2014

_DSCN9617ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## fredy13

http://news247.gr/eidiseis/koinonia/...s.3133615.html

----------


## giorgos....

Ένα κακοηθέστατο δημοσίευμα για μια περιφεριακή εταιρεία πρότυπο. Δημοσίευμα από αυτά που συνήθως κάνουν κάτι δημοσιογραφίσκοι εκμεταλευόμενοι κάποιο βίντεο που ανέβηκε στο διαδύκτιο, όχι απραίτητα για κακό σκοπό και ώς συνήθως προσπαθώντας να δημιουργήσουν θέμα από εκεί που δεν υπάρχει, κάνουν την τρίχα τριχιά..

----------


## Nautilia News

*Νέα δρομολόγια για το DODEKANISOS EXPRESS*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Τροποποίηση δρομολογίου του ΄΄Dodekanisos Express΄΄ λόγω απαγορευτικού απόπλου*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Dodecanisos Express αφού τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα που ήταν εδώ και 15 μέρες περίπου, έκανε τα δοκιμαστικά του μέχρι την Αίγινα και επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα αναχωρεί από Πειραιά με προορισμό τη Ρόδο, όπως λέει και στο AIS του.

----------


## πειρατικος

εδω και λιγες μερες ,το πλοιο εχει ξεκινησει το δρομολογιο απο σαμο εως κω!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα Δωδεκάνησα ενώνονται με την Μυτιλήνη στα πλαίσια μίας φθινοπωρινής εκδρομής με το Dodekanisos Express! 

Rhodes_mytilini_Offer.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Α, ώστε γι' αυτό βρίσκεται στην προκυμαία της Μυτιλήνης τις τελευταίες μέρες... :Tongue:  :Razz:  Και νόμισα πως είχε έρθει για τους λάθρο... :Redface New:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Dodekanisos Express στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης στα πλαίσια των 28ων Αιγαιοπελαγίτικων Αγώνων Στίβου, αλλά και.....

3.jpg

......στα Πηγάδια της πανέμορφης Καρπάθου, λόγω έκτακτου δρομολογίου στις 6 Οκτωβρίου εξαιτίας της απεργίας στις πτήσεις για Ρόδο.

1.jpg 2.jpg

Υ.Γ: Η παρθενική άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη από αέρος: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iBq3qqfXNQ
 Φωτο: Εφημερίδα Δημοκράτης Μυτιλήνης & facebook/Dodekanisos Seaways

----------


## gnikles

20161002_180040.jpgΣτο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης

----------


## thanos75

Πριν λίγο στο marinetraffic το είδα κάπου στη Λάρδο της Ρόδου, μάλλον για να απαγκιάσει από τον θυελλώδη βοριά που φυσά ιδιαίτερα στη δυτική ακτογραμμή του νησιού, αλλά και στην πόλη της Ρόδου

----------


## pantelis2009

To Dodecanisos Express αναχώρησε από Ρόδο με προορισμό το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε εχθές με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό και πήγε στον Πειραιά. Σήμερα ξεκίνησε για την επιστροφή του στη Ρόδο. Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

DODEKANISOS-EXPRESS-06-06-03-2012.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έκτακτο δρομολόγιο για Καστελλόριζο θα εκτελέσει το Dodekanisos Express την Τρίτη 21 Μαΐου με σκοπό την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των εκδρομέων και προσκυνητών, ενόψει της εορτής των πολιούχων του ακριτικού νησιού Αγίων Κωνσταντίνου & Ελένης.

----------


## sv1xv

20150403-Piraeus-DodekanisosExpress par SV1XV, on ipernity

Στον Πειραιά, Απρίλιος 2015!

----------

